# car pc double din all in one



## zackx

hi to all, 

I would like to intall a car pc on my VW golf, I really need to use it for work (I'm a seller) so I would like to buy a professional car computer .
I would like to ask you if you can suggest me any company that produce a double din car computer all in one ( like a standard double din dvd ).
I really don't like to buy spare parts on ebay and leave stopped my car for several days .

please write me any good car pc brand .

I have found a car pc from Italy called Galaxy-pc D2 ( you can find it on google ) ... seems very good, someone has try it ?


----------



## 8675309

I remember seeing a complete kit, I will try to find it.

Check out this thread it may get you started.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ks-information-parts-your-carputer-needs.html


Here is a case that will work. You would have to build on this one. But you would have more options as far as what you want.

ByByte Black Box N Nano-ITX Car PC Case Double DIN Carputer Case Via NX15000G M3-ATX Mobile Computing Solutions MO-CO-SO Lilliput Touch Screen Monitors LCD Screens Lilliput EBY701 Lilliput GL629 7-inch touch screens Double DIN Carputer


----------



## 8675309

Double din unit on eGay

RevoSys X500.1 CarPC VGA LCD 2DIN Carputer Computer | eBay


----------



## blueatlanta

are there any wolrd champ sq competitors running carpcs instead of headunits and dsps?


----------



## zackx

thank's to all, 
but nobody has tried the GPC D2 ? seems has good performance 

this is the link :

Galaxy PC – car pc doppio din con windows 7


----------



## jer9969

zackx said:


> thank's to all,
> but nobody has tried the GPC D2 ? seems has good performance
> 
> this is the link :
> 
> Galaxy PC – car pc doppio din con windows 7


that is sick. I want it!!!
Half the time i have issues with my $1500 Double din anyway, might as well spend another $1500 and have a computer!


----------

